# Business & Truck insurance



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

I currently use Allied Insurance for truck & Bee Business Liability insurance coverage.

What other companies write insurance on the bee industry?

Larry


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

If you are a farm bureau member Country Companies will.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I was looking around yesterday and found this on google.Dont know anything about them,though.
http://www.westernvalley.com/apiary.asp


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Farm Bureau Here.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I know this is and old thread, but. Farm Bureau is dropping me in March because I travel outside of Michigan. They don't understand or like the idea that I have a truck in California 2 in Georgia and one in Florida all at the same time. Right now I'm looking into Allied.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

DB, is it the Farm Bureau or Country Companies that is dropping you? When we set our policy up I had it explicitly stated that we were covered for hauling in general and especially to CA.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Farm Bureau. My rep also handles progressive and they didn't want to handle me either. I've never heard of Country Companies. FB was set up for incidental trips. For some reason they didn't like the trucks traveling so much. I quit listening after the woman had told me that I was being dropped. My ears were ringing and several curse words were trying to work their way out. 



JBJ said:


> DB, is it the Farm Bureau or Country Companies that is dropping you? When we set our policy up I had it explicitly stated that we were covered for hauling in general and especially to CA.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I deal with Country Companies directly who requires me to be a FB member. Was it CC or the FB that wrote your policy?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Farm Bureau


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Insurance*

Allied is the big one out here, seem to be willing to cover most bee operations. I buy the insurance from them, if I pay FB dues then I get a discount with Allied.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

We have our umbrella through CC and have had no problems covering our bees and liability.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Have you had to make a claim? I don't think I've ever had one paid out. I hate insurance companies almost as bad as DOT officers and lawyers.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I have never thankfully had to make a claim. They cover our home owners and farm insurance plus bees and liability under the umbrella policy.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We have everything under Rural (which sounds a bit like "Country") which also requires a Farm Bureau membership.
One problem we have with Rural is that they will not provide the insurance that California requires for the MCP. We are covered for the req amount but it is not the form that California requires. We are looking to change for that reason. They don't seem to have any trouble with us driving to CA but we don't haul the bees ourselves, just take the 1 ton out.
Sheri


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

What is the "MCP" ? I have never heard of California having different standards for insurance. What are they? When I talked to the CHP about bringing trucks in the officer told me that the only thing I had to do worry about was the fuel permit and that the trucks would pass the smoke density test. (ever notice how just about every thread ends up being a discussion on California?)


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

*in my wisco/mn operation*

I saved huge money switching from Allied to Farm Bureau.


----------



## Missoura (Feb 12, 2009)

I use The Hartford. I started with the Hartford when the ABF endorsed and had a group plan. I have never had a claim nor know of a beekeeper which has. 
I only buy the liability.

The bee farm is Farm Bureau. farm bureau will cover whatever I want. All my supers, drums of honey, loaders etc. Also with Farm Bureau I can change coverage with a phone call as inventory of drums change

I use State farm for the trucks but they whine about the bigger * farm* 
trucks I run all six trucks with Missouri farm tags. Really screws the DOT. Many loop holes with farm tags. I know the farm rules i think better than the average DOT person.

However I live on a working farm and have a Missourl USDA farm assigned number so even though I have been held at scales eventually I am kicked loose.

I even carry a paper whcih list some of the brands I have bought out. What the DOT is trying to prove is that the hives on the truck are not mine so I need BL tags which all of you know costs quite a bit and then you need fuel premits etc.

They say " If you are so & so company then why do the hives have a different name branded on the side"

A hayseed farmer can go all over the U.S. without issue especially if you appear really dumb. I am always taking a wrong turn it seems when I see a sign saying "chicken coop ahead".

I would stay away from "progressive" as I burned half my honey house down years ago. We had the fire out before the fire dept. arrived but a loader was toasted and some drums of honey. They wanted to write a check which would not do what I wanted to do. Hire a company to come in and clean the mess. Clean the stainless and replace the burned part and finish in two weeks. 

In the end the job was finished in two weeks (in below freeziing temps in January) and I was back in business. They tarped the building , brought in heaters and used a special paint. A large crew each day.

I was satisfied with progressive but felt they would screw you if you would not stand your ground.

I had a 2 ton totaled last year with State Farm. I bought the total back and rebuilt. fed bees today with the truck. My favorite but age and miles made the company total. I still received enough to repair the truck.

many beekeepers drop collision on the old trucks. I do not as sure as you do one gets totaled and all you get is junk price.

I guess I provided more information than asked for.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dbest said:


> (ever notice how just about every thread ends up being a discussion on California?)


Well da, it's only about the fifth largest economy in the world.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well da, it's only about the fifth largest economy in the world.


I should edit it to say: "ever notice how every thread ends up being a discussion on California and its rarely about good things"


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

No state bashing please:no:
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*DBest*

MCP stands for Motor Carrier Permit, aka your " CA " number. It requires you to have $750,000 of what they call " combined single limit liability " insurance. Not so bad, probably a good thing to have anyway.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh ok, according to the CHP the CA number is volintary. I'm not sure how much my coverage is. I wonder what the benefits are to having a CA number.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dbest said:


> I should edit it to say: "ever notice how every thread ends up being a discussion on California and its rarely about good things"


Well, there are alot of things I don't like here, but it is where I was born and rised.

Hey Dbest, if you don't like it out here why do you keep coming back ? lol

Oh that's right, it's the $$$.... silly me, I never would have guessed that.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well, there are alot of things I don't like here, but it is where I was born and rised.
> 
> Hey Dbest, if you don't like it out here why do you keep coming back ? lol
> 
> Oh that's right, it's the $$$.... silly me, I never would have guessed that.


It was an observation, not really a complaint, I never had any problems with the state department. I like the fact that I can call the CHP, talk to a human, and have my questions answered.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*CA # advantages*

You look official


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom G. Laury said:


> You look official


Is that really all there is? I asked a driver that had one and he didn't know what is was for. But he wasn't an owner operator.


----------

